# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Tragjedia e Qorrbelasë

## ATMAN

*TRAGJEDIA E QORRBELASE
*

 Kur ndroi jetë i Madhi Ali, fuqia e Mavijesë u-forcua akoma më shumë. Duke marrë 
nëpër këmbë kushtetutën fetare dhe lirinë e popullit, Mavijeja e shtoi sundimin e 
terrorit dhe filloi të zhdukë të gjithë kundrështarët, duke mos kursyer as të birin e 
të Madhit Ali, Imam Hasanin. Imam Hasani ndroi jetë në Medine aty nga viti 669 mb. 
Kr., i helmuar nga njerëz të shtyrë nga Mavijeja.

Me vdekjen e Mavijesë, vendin e tij si Halif e zuri i biri, Jezidi. Edhe ky e zuri atë 
vend në menyrë arbitrare, siç e kishte zënë i ati i tij, kundër rregullit fetar, sipas të 
cilit kryetari duhej të zgjidhej me dëshirën e popullit. Populli filloi të revoltohej per 
këtë veprim të padrejte, por Jezidi, me vrasje e terror, e shtypi dhe u-imponua.

Si e siguroi pozitën në Sham, Jezidi kërkoi t'a zgjeronte influencën vet edhe në 
vende të tjera. For kishte frikë se nuk do të mundte t'a realizonte këtë ëndër gjersa 
ishte gjallë Imam Hysejni, nipi i Profetit Muhammad dhe biri i të Madhit Ali. Ai e dinte 
mirë se Imam Hysenji gëzonte të gjitha cilësitë dhe adhurohej nga krejt populli arab.

Jezidi përdori të gjitha menyrat dhe djallëzite për t'a detyruar Imam Hysejnin që t'a 
njihte zyrtarisht si të parin. Më parë dërgoi shpallje në të gjithë governatorët arabe, 
me anën e të cilavet u bënte të njohur fronëzimin e tij. Të gjithë e perbuzen këtë 
fronezim, por heshten nga frika e terror it. Asikohe Imam Hysejni ndodhej në 
qytetin Medine, se bashku me far'e fisin e tij.

Jezidi i dërgoi urdhër governatorit të Medinesë qe të thërriste Imam Hysejnin dhe 
t'a detyronte me çdo menyrë që të njihte per të parë Jezidin. Kur u-thirr, Imam 
Hysejni u-pergjegj kështu, Kjo punë është e rëndë dhe nuk më përket mua. Vini 
në zbatim ligjin tradicional fetar dhe mblidhni përfaqësinë e popullit. Po të vendosë 
kjo, unë s'kam asnjë kundrështim.

Fjalët e Hysejnit governatori i a njoftoi Jezidit, i cili u-zemerua fort per këtë refuzim 
dhe dha urdhër që të kapej Imami dhe të detyrohej me forcë të pranonte njohjen, 
përndryshe të ekzekutohej. Imami, kur e pa që po keqesohej gjëndja, mori far'e 
fisin dhe shkoi në Mekkë.

Populli i Mekkës e priti me krahë-hapur dhe i bëri nderime të mëdha. Me mijra 
njerëz e vizituan dhe u-përunjën perpara tij. Ngjarja bëri bujë të madhe dhe Jezidi 
u-trondit shumë, se kishte frikë mos Imami ngrinte popullin kundër tij per veprën e 
paligjëshme që kishte bërë.

Lajmi për këtë ngjarje u-perhap edhe në vise të tjera. Banorët e Kufasë filluan 
menjëherë t'i dërgojnë mijra letra Imamit, me të cilat i luteshin t'i vizitonte dhe të 
drejtonte sytë drejt tyre, duke e siguruar se do të ishin gjithë jetën besnikë të tij.

Si u-përsëriten shumë here këto lutje, Imami u-tregua i gatshëm të shkonte, por 
miqt e tij e këshilluan të dërgonte më parë një përfaqësues të bëntë hetime, passi 
banorët e Kufase ishin njerëz të frikshëm dhe nuk e mbanin besën. Atëhere Imami 
vendosi dhe dërgoi në Kufa, per të bërë hetime, kushuririn e tij, Myslim ibn Akilin.

Në fillim, banoret e Kufasë treguan një bindje të madhe ndaj Myslimit, i cili i shkroi 
Imamit që të nisej per në atë vend. Dhe Imami, porsa mori letrën, u-nis për në Kufa.

Jezidi i dëgjoi këto lajme dhe, nga frika se mos populli ngrinte krye, mori masa të 
rrepta. Dërgoi ne Kufa një governator terrorist, i cili vrau e preu dhe u futi frikën 
banorëve.

Si përfundim i këtyre masave të rrepta, populli i Kufasë e harroi besën e dhënë. 
Atëhere u dha urdhëri të kapej Myslim ibn Akili i cili, i trathëtuar, ra dëshmor duke 
luftuar trimërisht.

Edhe të dy bijt e tij, Muhtari dhe Ibrahimi, njeri shtatë dhe tjetri tetë vjeç, humbën 
jetën, duke u-therrur barbarisht nga një katil që rrallë ka parë bota. Ky katil i gjeti 
fëmijët e mitur të fshehur në shtëpinë e tij dhe vendosi t'i vriste për të marrë 
shpërblimin e caktuar nga governatori. Fëmijët e gjore i kishte fshehur e shoqja 
dhe dy djemt e tij. Këta bene çmos që t'a ndalonin atë nga bërja e ketij krimi të 
tmershëm. Por krimineli nuk hoqi dorë nga rruga e tij. Përkundrazi, për të 
kapërcyer pengimet, vrau, në zemërin e sipër, edhe të shoqen me të dy djemtë. 
Pastaj u-vërsul si egërsire kundër dy fëmijve të mitur të Myslimit, të cilët, kur e 
panë se humbën çdo shpresë, ulën kryet dhe secili prej tyre i ilia, Më ther mua më 
parë, se nuk round të duroj dot hidhërimin për vëllanë.

Kjo vrasje, që ndodhi ne vigjilën e tragjedisë se Qerbelasë, është një nga krimet 
më të shëmtuara që ka parë njerëzimi. Në këtë menyrë perfundoi misjoni i Myslim 
ibn Akilit ne Kufa. Me gjithë këtë, para se të vritej, ai i shkroi një letër Imam 
Hysejnit, me të cilën e lajmëronte që të mos shkonte në Kufa, se populli e shkeli 
besën.

Imami ishte nisur dhe vetëm kur arriti në Qerbela, mori letrën dhe mësoi lajmet e 
hidhura. Qau me dëshpërim dhe tha, Tani s'mbeti më për të jetuar. Më mirë të 
vdesim.

Pastaj pyeti se si quhej ai vend. Kur i u përgjegjën se quhej Qerbela, shtoi, Ah! Ky 
qënka vendi i belasë, që më pat kallzuar im at. Këtu jemi të destinuar të presim 
fatin.

Atëhere ngrehën tendat dhe qëndruan duke pritur fatin e tyre.  

Jezidi e mori vesh dhe dërgoi me mijra ushtarë per t'a kapur.  

Në ndihmë të Imam Hysejnit shkuan me qindra dashamirës, por ai nuk i mbajti. I 
largoi duke u thënë, Ju falemnderit shumë. Shkoni ne vatrat t'uaja. Une jam nisur 
per të vdekur. Nuk dua që miqt e mij t'i shtie në mundime.

Mbetën vetëm 72 veta, të cilët i u lutën me këmbëngulje dhe lotë në sy që të mos i 
largonte, se dëshironin të vdisnin bashkë me të. Imami i falënderoi për besnikërine 
dhe vendosmërinë e tyre dhe i u lut Zotit për ta.



Lufta e Qerbelasë u-bë në Gusht të vitit 680 rob. Kr. dhe filloi e vazhdoi me tërbim. 
Imam Hysejni dhe shokët e tij, ndonëse ishin të lodhur, të pangrënë dhe pa pikë 
ujë, luftuan si luanë gjersa dhanë jetën që të gjithë.

Kjo është një nga tragjedite më të mëdha në historinë e njerëzimit. Në luften e 
Qerbelasë mbizotëroi forca brutale kundër idealit, e shtrëmbëra kundër së drejtës, 
pasioni kundër urtësisë.

Në atë shkretëtirë të Arabisë u-rrezua dhe u-shkel trupi i Imam Hysejnit nga 
ushtarët e Jezidit, i cili bëri shumë faje të rënd a e të pafalura kundër Islamizmit, 
gjatë tre vjetëve e gjysmë të mbretërimit të tij.

Në vitin e parë të ardhjes së tij në fuqi, Jezidi vrau Imam Hyseinin në Qerbela. Në 
vitin e dytë plaçkiti qytetin e shënjte të Medinesë. Në vitin e tretë sulmoi Mekkën. 
Por tragjedia e Qerbelasë, ku ra dëshmor Imam Hysejni (i biri i Aliut dhe i 
Fatimesë) tronditi, tmeroi dhe pikëlloi gjithë Botën Islame. Me gjithë këtë, gjaku i 
Imam Hysejnit nuk shkoi dëm. Sakrifica e tij, e bërë për një kauze të drejtë, dha 
rast të lindë një besim i ri në zëmrat e Muslimanëvet. Pas asaj tragjedie, një shpirt i 
ri u-ngrit lart kundër tiranisë. Një frymë e re gjallërie u-perhap në gjithë Botën 
Islame.

Muslimanët nxunë nga Imam Hysejni një mësim të madh: Kushtimin dhe sakrifikimin 
e vetes ndaj besimit te Perëndia.

Ata kuptuan gjithashtu se lufta e Imam Hysejnit dhe e shokëvet të tij, kundër fuqivet 
të mëdha të Jezidit, ishte, në të vërtetë, një pjesë e luftës universale: e së mirës 
kundër se keqes, e drejtësisë kundër shtypjes.

Imam Hysejni ra dëshmor në Fushën e Qerbelasë për të mbrojtur idealet, porositë 
dhe parimet e lirisë e të demokracisë së Fesë Islame.


MATEMI

Për luftën e Qerbelasë janë shkruar shumë vepra të mallëngjyeshme në prozë e 
në vjershë. Një nga këto vepra prekëse në vjershë është ajo që ka shkruar Naimi 
në gjuhën shqipe me titullin Qerbelaja. Është një vajtim që lëndon thellësisht 
shpirtin e çdo njeriu që e lexon:


eufrat, 0 more lum' i shkretë
Mos këndo po qaj;
Derth lot e rënko për jetë
Mos qesh paskëtaj!
Se Hysejn' e Fatimesë
Me farët të ti,
E vranë komb' i pabesë,
Kombi faqezi...
Hyseni desh njerëzinë,
Dhe për të u vra,
Per të shpetuar njerinë,
Ra në Qerbela...
Imamëtë dymbëdhjetë,
Nga der'e Aliut,
Hoqn' e vuanë ndë jetë,
Për nder të njeriut ...


Lufta e Qerbelasë është tragjedia më ngjethëse në historillë e Fesë Islame. 
Prandaj kujtimi i saj qëndron gjithnjë i gjallë në mëndjen e Muslimanëvet. Bile 
shumë nga këta e përkujtojnë çdo vit këtë ngjarje me ceremoni të përzishme dhe 
me lot në sy. E përkujtojnë besimtarët e sekteve të ndryshme. E përkujtojnë 
Bektashinjtë.

Ky përkujtim bëhet dhjetë dit me radhë ne dhjetë ditët e para të hënës Muharrem, 
sepse ngjarja e Qerbelasë ndodhi pikërisht në këtë hënë, ne vitin 63 të Hixhretit. 
Ky përkujtim quhet MATEM, fjalë e cila në persisht do të thotë zi.

Për kujtim dhe nderim të Dëshmorëve të Qerbelasë, besimtarët nuk pijne ujë gjatë 
dhjetë ditësh me radhë. Përveç kësaj, mënjanojnë lukset dhe dëshirat dhe shkojnë 
në Teqetë për të përkujtuar ngjarjet e paharruarshme të Qerbelasë, me zëmër të 
pikëlluar dhe me këto fjalë në gojë: Ja Imam! Ja Imam!

Por në kohën e Matemit, bashkë me ngjarjet e Qerbelasë, përkujtohen edhe të 
gjitha ngjarjet dhe sakrificat e mëparëshme, të bëra në shërbim të njerëzimit. 
Përmënden me radhë vuajtjet dhe mundimet që hoqën të gjithë Profetët për 
plotësimin e misionit të tyre të shënjtë. Këto përmëndje bëhen në këtë menyrë:

1. Natën e parë përkujtohen mundimet që hoqi Profeti Adem në kryerjen e 
misjonit të shënjtë. Përmëndet edhe krimi që ndodhi midis djemvet të tij si edhe 
ngjarjet që përshkoi ai vetë për t'u-përsosur.   
   Përkujtohen ngjarjet e Nuhut, i cili vuajti shumë prej populI it ne plotesimin e 
misionit te vet.
   Përkujtohen vuajtjet e Ibrahimit, i cili u-huadh në zjarr prej Nemrodit te mallkuar, 
sepse predikonte rrugën e drejtës të Perendisë.
   Përkujtohen vuajtjet e Jusufit, i cili u-huadh në pus prej vëllezërve të tij sepse 
ishte i pastër dhe kishtë fituar simpathinë e prindërve.
   Përkujtohen vuajtjet që hoqi Musai prej Faraonit të mallkuar, sepse ky i fundit 
donte t'a sundonte popullin me shtypje dhe të ishte Perëndi i tij.
   Dhe në fund përmënden vuajtjet që hoqi prej njerëzve të fuqishëm Krishti i 
Madh, për të vetëmin faj së u-vu pa rezervë në shërbim të njerëzimit, duke 
predikuar rrugën e se vërtetës, paqes, drejtësisë, vellazerimit dhe përsosmërisë 
njerëzore.

2. Natën e dytë përkujtohen vuajtjet e Profetit Muhamed, i cili hoqi shumë 
mundime për t'a nxjerrë popullin nga errësira e skllavërisë në dritën e mirësisë e të 
njerëzimit.

3. Natën e tretë përkujtohet i Madhi Ali, i cili ra Dëshmor për t'a udhëhequr botën 
në rrugën e mbarë.

4. Natën e katert përkujtohet Imam Hasani, i cili u-hel- mua me të pabesë nga 
njerëz të pashpirt, sepse predikonte paqen dhe rrugën e vërtetë.

5. Natën e pestë përkujtohet gjithë jeta e Imam Hysejnit.

6. Natën e gjashtë përkujtohet emigrimi i Imam Hysenjit nga Medineja në Mekkë, 
per të mos shkakëtuar grindje me Jezidin.

7. Natën e shtatë përkujtohet Myslim ibn Akili, i cili shkoi si delegat i Imam Hysejnit 
ne Kufe, ku u-trathëtua dhe ra Dëshmor bashkë me të dy djemt e tij të vegjël, 
Muhtarin dhe Ibrahimin.

8. Natën e tetë përkujtohet udhëtimi i Imam Hysejnit per ne Kufe, ku shkonte i 
ftuar nga populli per t'i drejtuar ne rrugën e mbarë.

9. Natën e nëntë përkujtohet arritja e Imam Hysejnit në Qerbela, ku mori letrën e 
Myslimit, me të cilën e lajmëronte të mas shkonte në Kufe, se populli ktheu fjalën.

10. Natën e dhjetë, që është nata e fundit, tregohet lufta e Qerbelasë, ku Imam 
Hysejni ra Dëshmor në fushën e Fesë se bashku me shokët e tij.

Kur merr fund Matemi, atëhere në Teqetë fillon të pregatitet Hashureja, ëmbëlsira 
e përmotëshme në kujtim të ngjarjes së Qerbelasë. Hashureja pregatitet me një 
ceremoni fetare të veçantë, gjatë së cilës këndohet me zë të lartë Merthijeja, një 
vjershë vajtimi për Imam Hysejnin.

Në mbarim të kësaj ceremonie, dhe pasi bëhet lutja fetare në një heshtje të madhe 
zije, populli i mbledhur në Teqetë fillon të hajë Hashurenë, duke përkujtuar me 
adhurim Imam Hysejnin dhe duke mallëkuar Jezidin dhe pasonjësit e tij.

----------


## ATMAN

Zoti i bekoftė gjithė dėshmorėt e Qerbelasė bashkė me prijėsin e tyre Imam Hysejnin.

Zoti e bekoftė mbarė familjen e Profetit Muhammed (s.a.v.s).

O Zot, mos na bėnė qė tė jemi nė rrugėn e tė humburve.



Vexhih Buharaja mbi Qerbelanė

Tragjedia e Qerbelasė

Ne programin e sotem do ta lexojmė njė shkrim nga pena e dijetarit tė madh shqiptar Vexhi Buharase, (r.a.), keshtu qe ju ftojme ta percillni kete emison me nje perkushtim te posacem. Ai shkrimin e tij e fillon me keto vargje te poezies:

Zemėrguri shigjeta sjell,

Mbi tė bire Fatimesė,

Sėshtė ēudi qi larti qiell,

Tė lėshojė gur mbi faqezesė.

10 Muharrem, 61 pas hixhretit, Imam Hysejni, nip i dashur i profetit tė Allahut, shtrihet nė fushėn e shkretė tė Qerbelasė i rrethuar prej shigjetave te helmetisura tė armikut. Gjithė shokėt, tė dashurit dhe fėmijėt e tij pushojnė tė mbuluar nė gjak parpara syve tė tij. Dhe heroi vėshtron me dhėmbje. Tashti ėshtė radha e tij.

Muavija, sundimtari i Shamit, pat vdekur, djali i tij, Jezidi, mori fronin. Ai dėshironte qė tė bėhej edhe Halif i myslimanėve nė mėnyrė qė bashkė me botėn temporale tė shtinte nė dorė edhe atė shpirtėroren. Mirėpo Jezidi ishte mizor, tiran dhe gjakpirės dhe si i kėtillė nuk meritonte tė ishte zėvendės i Resulit tė Zotit (a,s). Nė rinin e tij e gjejmė tė rritet nė mes tė beduinėve tė shkretėtirės arabike, ku mori frymėzimet e para tė djallėzisė, pastaj e gjejmė si njė intrigant tė rrept qė nuk lė mjet pa pėrdorur pėr tė pėrēarė myslimanėt nė ineteres tė tij dhe, mė nė fund, e shohim tė paraqitet nė skenėn e Qerbelasė si pėrfaqėsues i tmerrit dhe i mizorisė. Tė gjitha pėrpjekjet dhe kundėrshtimet qė patėn bėrė idealistėt myslimanė qenė rrėzuar para valės sė torturės sė tij. Pat mbetur ende njė burrė, H.Hysejni, nipi zhentij i Profetit tė Madh 9a.s), i cili vendosi ti presė hovin kėsaj vale tė tmerrshme. Por Jezidi nga ana tjetėr pat vendosur qė ta zhduktė njėherė e pėrgjithmonė rivalin e tij kreshnik.

Jemi nė qerbela. H.Hysejni ka dalė pėr tė mbrojtur lirinė dhe virtytin islamik, kurse Jezidi kėrkonte qė ti shembte. I pari kėrkoi qė tė lartėsonte idealin e Islamit, kurse tjetri kėrkoi qė ta shuante kėtė ideal. H. Hysejni u shtrėngua me forcėn e bajonetės qė tė bėnte njė nga tė dyja: ose ti pėrulet Jezidit, ose ti jepte nė dorė kokėn e tij. E para do tė thoshte humbje e jetės sė tij. Por princi i Parajsės, nė dejet e tė cilit qrkullonte gjaku i shenjtė i profetit tė Zotit (a.s) , pėlqeu qė mė mirė tė jepte jetėn se sa tė binte nė dorė tė Jezidit dhe tė shuante nderin e Islamit.

Dhe ja, lufta ndizet e pėrgjakshme. Njė ushtri e vogėl qė skalonte numrin 72 me kryekomandantin e saj guximtarė i qėndroi kundėr njė ushtrie si mizėri, e pajisur me tė gjitha mjetet luftarake tė asaj kohe.

Diello ndriēon me nxehtėsi. Fėmijėt e pafajshėm janė tharė pėr njė pikė ujė. Murmuritja e Furatit ia shtonte mė tepėr etjen, po ēiliminjtė e njomė tė Resulit po thaheshin pėr ujė. Lufta vashdonte e rreptė dhe sdukej qė do tė mabronte shpejtė. Oh, sa skena tė tmerrshme! Sdėgjohej tjetėr veē vingėllimės sė shpatave te helmetisura dhe zhurmės sė kėmbėve tė kuajve. Kryekomandanti kreshnik qėndronte sipėr kalit me shpatė zhveshur pėr tė pritur breshėrinė e shigjetave qė i drejtoheshin pa pushim. Gjithė shokėt, tė dashurit dhe besnikėt janė shtrirė mbi rėrėn e shkretėtirės kredhur nė gjak. Oh, sa ēast i vajtueshėm! Nė njė anė dėgjonte renkimin e djalit tė tij, Zejnel Abedinit, i sėmurė nė tendė, pa pasur asnjė pikė ujė dhe nga ana tjetėr britmat pėrvėluese tė ēiliminjve dhe zėrin melankolik tė ndonjė tė plagosuri qė nė ēastet e fundit tė jetės kėndonte suren e Jasinit, qė, duke ēarė tallazet e ajrit, arrinte vė veshin e ebgjėjve, tė cilėt po mėrrnin nė shėnim tė gjitha lėvizjet, pėrpjekjet dhe luftimet qė po zhviloheshin nė skenėn e Qerbelasė.

10 Muharrem, ditėn e Ashurės Imam Hysejni vuri maskėn dhe u pėrgatit tė priste fatin e tij. Kurrgjė nuk trembte viganin e madh. Ai sluante nga qėllimi i tij. Nė kėtė ēast kritik qėndron si titan qė nxjerr flakė e shkėndija qė i kėllasin tmerrin armikut. Dhe ja, pikėrisht nė kėtė kohė, kur edhe heroi mė guximtarė i tradhėton trimėrinė dhe idealin pėrpara valės sė vdekjes qė po afrohet, biri i madh i Islamit nuk trembet po kėrkon ndihmė nga Providenca Hyjnore me kėtė shprehje: O Zot! Ti je mbrojtėsi im nė ēdo kohė tmerri dhe katastrofe.

Tashti luani i Profetit tė shenjtė (a.s) lufton pa pushuar: njė kundėr katėrmijėve. E ka marrė etja shumė... sduron dot... drejtohet nga lumi pėr tė shuar etjen, por, ndėrsa vė buzėn mbi sipėrfaqen e kulluar tė ujit, njė shigjetė e helmatisur e hedhur nga dora e njė gjakpirėsi e gjakos... Nipi i tij i vogėl vrapon ta puthi, por armiqtė e Zotit ia presin kokėn djalit tė bukur para se tė arrinte. Atėherė komandanti guximtarė tėrbohet mė keq... i hipėn kalit dhe kthehet si rrufe nė fushėn e gjakut; hedh e pret shigjeta dhe mė nė fund bie martir i qėllimit dhe idealit tė tij tė lartė.

Tragjedia kėtu merr fund me rėnien e protagonistit tė virtytit dhe tė lirisė, i cili tashti shtrihet nė rėrėn e nxehtė tė shkretėtirės me 75 plagė shigjetash. Islami humbet birin e tij mė tė madh tė asaj kohe dhe liria kreshnikun e saj vigan. I paharruar qofsh, o Fatos i qerbelasė! Qėndrove pėr Islamin, luftove pėr Islamin dhe mė nė fund ra dėshmorė pėr Islamin. Emri yt ėshtė porsi dielli i ndritshėm, qė do tė japė dritė kurdoherė nė firmamentin e fesė dhe tė lirisė. Mbretėresha e lirisė u lutet engjėjve tė qiellit qė me lulet erėdhėnėse tė Parajsės tė thurrnin njė kurorė pėr nderė tė therorit tė saj, i cili nė kohėn mė tė kritikshme iu pėrgjigj kushtrimit qė ajo dha duke u vėrvitur nė zjarrin e betejės dhe duke larė me gjakun e tij rėrėn e fesė?

Tė urrejmė dhe tė kritikojmė pasi jemi robėt e Zotit qė i ndėshkon gjakėpirėsit; tė urrejmė pasi jemi ndjekėsit e asaj feje qė i shan dhe i pėrbuzė katilat dhe, ēka mė tepėr, tė urrejmė nė emėr tė virtytit pasi pa pikė turpi shkel detyrėn qė duhej tė kishte kundrejt familjes sė Pejgamberit tė madh (a.s). Edhe ushtima shurdhuese e kodrave tė Qerbelasė, edhe vėrshimi i Furatit, edhe rrjedhja e gjakut tė dėshmorėve do tė jenė dėshmitarė para tė madhit Zot pėr veprėn tėnde zemėrlėndonjėse, me tė cilėn njollose faqet e shkėlqyera tė historisė islame.

O i madhi Perėndi! Tė gjunjėzuar pėrpara empirit tė madhėshtisė sate tė lutemi tė derdhni bekimet mbi tė gjithė Profetėt e mėdhenj, sidomos mbi shpėtimtarin e togjeve tė njerėzimit, Hazreti Muhamedin (a.s) mbi tė gjithė shokėt e tij tė lartė, mbi familjen e tij fisnike si dhe pėr prehjen shpirtėrore tė tė gjithė dijetarėve dhe pionierėve tė Ehli Sheriatit! Amin.

----------


## ATMAN

“Ne jemi adhurues të dashurisë, ne nuk kemi kohë për armiqësi.

Vetëm ata që janë përmbytur nga dashuria do të jenë në gjendje të ndërtojnë lumturinë dhe të ndriçojnë botën për të ardhmen. Buzët e tyre buzëqeshin me dashuri, zemrat u mbushen me dashuri, sytë e tyre rrezatojnë dashurinë dhe ndjenjat më të thella njerëzore - të tillë janë heronjtë e dashurisë që vazhdojnë të marrin mesazhet e dashurisë nga lindja deri në perëndim të diellit dhe nga mbrëmja deri në agim.

Ata që orvaten të reformojnë botën, duhet së pari të reformojnë vetveten. Në përpjekjet për të bindur të tjerët që t’i ndjekin në udhën për një botë më të mirë, ata duhet të largojnë nga bota e tyre e brendshme urrejtjen, smirën, xhelozinë dhe të hijeshojnë botën jashtë tyre me të gjitha virtytet dhe cilësitë. Shfaqja e atyre që janë larg nga vetëpërmbajtja dhe vetëdisiplinimi, që kanë dështuar në pastrimin e ndjenjave të tyre, mund të duket joshëse dhe me një përmbajtje të thellë në fillim, por ata nuk do të jenë në gjendje t’i frymëzojnë të tjerët ose, nëse munden në të vërtetë, sentimentet që ata zgjuan, do të shuhen shumë shpejt.

Mirësia, bukuria, çiltërsia dhe ndershmëria janë ngulitur në esencën e botës. Çfarëdo që të ndodhë, bota do ta gjejë një ditë këtë esencë dhe asnjë nuk është në gjendje ta ndalojë këtë gjë.

Ata që përpiqen të ndriçojnë të tjerët, që kërkojnë lumturinë për ta dhe që u shtrijnë dorën për t’i ndihmuar, me cilësitë që kanë shfaqur dhe me shpirtin e ndriçuar, ngjajnë me engjëjt mbrojtës. Ata luftojnë me rrënimin që ka pësuar shoqëria, i qëndrojnë pa lëkundur “shtrëngatës,” shpejtojnë të shuajnë “zjarrin,” dhe janë vigjilentë për çdo tronditje të mundshme.

Adhurues të dashurisë

Bediuzzamani ka thënë: “Ne jemi adhurues të dashurisë, ne nuk kemi kohë për armiqësi.” Ky është një parim shumë i rëndësishëm për ne. Ndonëse nuk është e mjaftueshme vetëm ta themi këtë, por më e rëndësishme është që ne ta tregojmë këtë. Eshtë një fakt i vërtetë që shumë thonë fjalë të bukura për dashurinë për njerëzimin dhe natyrisht që këto janë fjalë të këndshme për këdo. Por unë dua të di se sa prej këtyre që flasin fjalë të tilla janë në gjendje t’i vënë në zbatim dhe t’i shfaqin në vetvete, në cilësitë e tyre, gjithçka ata kanë shprehur? Unë mendoj se duhet të jetë e vështirë të gjesh një përgjigje të kënaqshme për këtë pyetje.

Predikimi i tij nxjerr në pah një nga virtytet më të çmuara të Profetit tonë. Gjithçka që ai thoshte dhe shprehte, e kishte zbatuar në jetën e tij. Fjalët që nuk vihen në jetë, pa pyetur se sa të bukura dhe të përsosura mund të jenë, janë të dënuara ta humbin vlerën e tyre dhe rëndësinë që ato kanë për kohën. Ndikimi që mund të ketë ushtruar predikimi i Bediuzzamanit tek zemrat e fjetura, i ka bërë ata të kuptojnë se jo vetëm fjalët njerëzore, por edhe mesazhet hyjnore mund të bëhen të tilla nëse nuk zbatohen në praktikë. Vetëm Kur’ani nuk ka ndryshuar dhe ka ruajtur të njëjtin shkëlqim dhe origjinalitet si në momentin e parë kur është reveluar. Ai është libri më i shenjtë dhe më i famshëm, por ka qenë nëpërkëmbur nga krijesa që nuk shohin qartë përmes atmosferës së mjegulluar nga përfytyrimi i lëkundur dhe i boshatisur, dhe për pasojë është subjekt i akuzave të thëna përçart dhe me tërbim për dobësitë dhe mungesat që në të vërtetë nuk janë karakteristikë e Kur’anit, por më drejtë u atribuohen shoqërive që kanë dështuar ta vënë atë në jetë. Feja dhe Kur’ani duhet të jenë vital për jetën dhe vetëm një studim dhe kuptim i thellë i tyre mund të na bëjë që të qëndrojmë dinamikë. Kur’ani duhet të jetë analizuar në imtësi që ne të mund t’i zbatojmë të gjitha detyrimet që janë shfaqur aty. Më shkurt, ajo që unë dua të them këtu është kjo: nuk është e mjaftueshme që ju të deklaroni se jeni adhurues të dashurisë dhe përfaqësues të paqes. Aty gjenden disa pengesa të cilat duhet të jenë kapërcyer. Thelbi i çështjes është që fjalët e shprehura bukur t’i vëmë në jetë.

Dashuria dhe mëshira janë në mes të parimeve më të rëndësishme të Islamit. Ne duhet që këto t’ia bëjmë të njohura të gjithë botës. Ndonëse disa ngjarje negative të shkëputura që kanë ndodhur së fundi, i kanë bërë njerëzit të mendojnë se ka një ndryshim mes Islamit teorik dhe Islamit që shfaqet në të vërtetë. Sigurisht, do të jetë plotësisht e gabuar nëse ia atribuojmë Islamit gabimet që kanë bërë disa njerëz. Eshtë e vërtetë që një ndryshim serioz ka ndodhur në një vend fqinj, i cili veçanërisht i ka shkaktuar dëme botës islame, ndonëse shumë nga problemet mund të kishin gjetur zgjidhje me harmoni mes palëve. Kjo nuk do të thotë që divergjencat nuk ekzistojnë më, sepse ato nuk mund të tejkalohen vetëm me slogane. Për më tepër, ky nuk është i vetmi vend që ka dhënë një imazh të gabuar të Islamit në botë. Gjenden dhe shumë vende dhe udhëheqës të tjerë në botë që vazhdimisht e dëmtojnë imazhin e Islamit përmes qëndrimit dhe sjelljes së tyre, që natyrisht është në kundërshtim të hapur me Kur’anin që sjell gjithmonë mirësi. Prandaj ne duhet të jemi plotësisht të vendosur në rrugën e tij dhe ta zbatojmë atë në çdo hap që bëjmë. Bota jonë e brendshme duhet të jetë e përmbytur nga dashuria dhe mëshira për njerëzimin, në zemrat tona nuk duhet të ketë vend për armiqësi. Dhe, padyshim, dashuria dhe dialogu do të lulëzojnë në shekullin e ri. Antagonizmi do të jetë çrrënjosur dhe toleranca do të jetë përhapur kudo. Kjo nuk është mundësi e largët, veçanërisht në një kohë kur bota është duke përjetuar globalizmin. Me gatishmërinë e Zotit, kur të vijë koha, i shenjti do ta realizojë këtë mision.

Njeriu i dashurisë

Njerëzit e zemrës, si Xhelaleddin Rumi, Junus Emre, Ahmet Jesevi dhe Bediuzzaman Said Nursi, ishin dhënë pas Zotit shumë më tepër se ne dhe gabueshmëria e tyre ishte shumë më e vogël se e jona. Për këtë arsye, ata u përpoqën tej mase për dashurinë, mëshirën dhe tolerancën, duke ndikuar fuqishëm tek njerëzit përreth tyre për këtë çështje. Por, nëse ne i vlerësojmë për kohën në të cilën jetuan, asnjëri nga ata nuk e shihte nivelin në të cilin e kanë çuar sot dialogun dhe tolerancën besimtarët si rezultat i përpjekjeve të tyre. Në fakt, secili prej tyre është përballur me qëndrime të pahijshme, në krahasim me vuajtjet e tyre, sjelljet me të cilat ne përballemi janë pothuajse asgjë. Bediuzzamani tregon për vuajtjet e tij:

    Mos vallë ata mendojnë se unë jam një egoist që mendon vetëm për vete? Me qëllim që të shpëtoj besimin e bashkësisë, unë kam sakrifikuar jetën time dhe nuk kam pasur kohë të mendoj për jetën time pas vdekjes. Gjatë tetëdhjetë viteve të jetës time, unë nuk kam shijuar kënaqësi tokësore, por e kam kaluar jetën në fushat e betejës ose i burgosur nga gjykatat e këtij vendi. Ata më kanë trajtuar si një kriminel duke më syrgjynosur nga një qytet në tjetrin dhe duke më mbikëqyrur vazhdimisht. Më kanë përsekutuar në çdo formë dhe nuk kanë lënë torturë pa provuar. Por nëse jam në gjendje ta shoh besimin e bashkësisë sime të siguruar, unë nuk mund të përkujdesem për çdo krijesë që digjet në zjarrin e ferrit. Për trupin tim po digjet zemra ime që do të lulëzojë si një trëndafilishte. (Bediuzzaman Said Nursi, Tarihçe-i Hayat)

Me gjithë këto vështirësi, asnjëri nga këta banorë të dashurisë nuk arriti të shihte shkallën në të cilën ishin pranuar përpjekjet e tyre që janë marrë nga përfaqësuesit e sotshëm të dialogut dhe tolerancës. Mesazhet e tyre nuk kanë të njëjtin ndikim që kanë mesazhet e heronjve të tolerancës të ditëve tona. Unë mendoj se nëse ata do të jetonin në këtë shekull dhe do të shihnin tendencën e sotshme për dialog dhe tolerancë, do të shtronin pyetjen, “Si është e mundur që ju jeni të suksesshëm në dialog me mbarë botën? Cili është sekreti juaj?”

Një dallim i tillë nuk është i destinuar për këta korifej sepse kushtet e tyre nuk ishin të përshtatshme. Me qëllim që ky dallim të mos ekzistojë, është e nevojshme të vazhdojmë në këtë rrugë. Dje një njeri mjaft i njohur më tha mua: “Disa qarqe që deri dje kanë qenë kundërshtarë të betuar të besimtarëve, sot po i miratojnë dhe po i mbështesin fuqishëm ata.” Në të vërtetë, janë të gjithë treguesit e ndjenjës së mirëseardhjes për këta adhurues të dashurisë që Zoti ka shtënë në zemrat e njerëzve të tjerë. Ta injorosh këtë, do të thotë të jesh mosmirënjohës dhe, duke dëshmuar këtë, pra të mos shprehësh falenderimet për të, do të shfaqësh një tjetër dimension të mosbesimit.

nga: fethullah gylen

----------


## Bel ami

neser  ne mengjes mbyllet mbajtja e Matemit dhe behet Celja e Ujit. Ndersa sherbehet edhe Hashurja.Nje embelsire qe behet zakonisht me drithra ku vendin kryesor e ze gruri, simbol i vazhdimesise. Jeta vazhdon edhe pas tragjedive si ajo e Qerbelase.Gezuar Festen e Hashures te gjithe Besimtareve

----------


## eldonel

me qka e argumentoni agjerimin e matemit ?

----------


## albprofiler

> me qka e argumentoni agjerimin e matemit ?


Sa per agjerimin ne muajin Muharem ka shume haditha e kam thene edhe nje here.
Eshte nje problem tek disa perpilues te haditheve per disa çeshtje kur eshte ne pyetje familja e Muhamedit a.s . Disa perpilues te haditheve kane marre shume pak mesime nga familja (Ehlibejti) dhe perkrahesit e tyre dhe shume gjera i kane perzier.
Shumica e haditheve jane kompiluar ne kohen e sunduesve emewit dhe abasid te cilet kane qene armiqt kryesor te Ehlibejtit.

Per agjerimin ne muajin muharrem jane 40 apo 50 hadithe tek librat e buhariut dhe muslimit , ne keto hadithe ka kunderthenie ndermjet tyre dhe nuk kuptohen mire.
Nje hadith thote se eshte agjeruar vetem dita e 10 e muajit muherem dita e ashures nje tjeter hadith thote dita e nente apo  dita e 11.
Nje tjeter hadith thote se muslimanet e kane pas te obliguar te agjerohet ne muajin muharrem por mbasi ka ardhe shpallja per agjerimin e ramazanit eshte lene me dhe eshte bere agjerimi ne kete muaj jo obligim por i preferuar.
Nje tjeter hadith thote se ende pa i ardh shpallja Muhamedit a.s banoret e mekes e kishin tradite te agjeronin ashuren edhe Muhamedi agjeronte.

Me kto haditha eshte shume veshtire te kuptojsh se si duhet te agjerosh dhe sa , fajin , arsyen pse jane kto hadithe keshtu une mundem me e kuptuar veçse mendoj se ka te bej me urrejtjen e sunduesve emewit dhe abasid kunder ehlibejtit te Muhamedit a.s.
Per ti gjetur pergjigjet e verteta duhet te kerkoni tek Ehlibejti vet (familja e Muhamedit a.s).
Imam Zejnel Abidini (tabiin) i vetmi qe shpetoi nga lufta e qerbelase i biri i Imam Hyseinit i cili mori diturine drejteperdrejt nga Muhamedi a.s dhe Ima Aliu , ketu mund te gjenden pergjigjet e verteta .

Muaji muharem eshte nje nder kater muajt e shenjt keshtu eshte ne Kuran .
Ne kete muaj  ne 10 ditet e para edhe pejgamberve te tjere ju kane ndodhur fatkeqsi te shumta dhe ma ne fund ju ka ardh edhe shpetimi nga Allahu .
Ne kete muaj ne 10 dite e para te muharemit ka ndodhur edhe tragjedia e qerbelase ku u vra nipi i Muhamedit a.s bashke me familjen dhe shoket e tij .
Nga Ehlibejti i Muhamedit a.s shpetoi me ndihmen e Allahut vetem nje mashkull Imam Zejnel Abidini .
(tabiin) Imam Zejnel Abidin e ka perkujtuar qerbelane edhe i biri i tij Imam Xhaferi Sadik (tabi tabiin).

----------


## altin55

asnje argument nuk solle vetem fjal te perseritura 100 here
Po je burr sill argumente Kuranore dhe hadithe boll derdellite

----------


## albprofiler

> asnje argument nuk solle vetem fjal te perseritura 100 here
> Po je burr sill argumente Kuranore dhe hadithe boll derdellite


Shiko sa shpejt vjen kohe dhe ti i fut hundet gjithka .Mos po te quan dikush ketu ty shejtan e gjera te tilla sikur ti qe po ben me te tjeret .

Ty personalisht ty ti solla ne temen tjeter 5 haditha per agjerimin ne muajin muharem .
Te siguroj se gjenden 40 apo 50 hadithe ne librat qe ti si lexon te buhariu dhe muslimi.
Ti dhe mendimtar si ti ma te paret po i mohoni anashkaloni hadithet qe ju i quani te vertet  (sahih).

Vetem tek buhariu dhe muslimi po gjenden 40 apo 50 hadithe e çka te thojm per hadithet e tjera si p.sh mbledhesit e haditheve sunan abi da'ud ,sunan al tirmidhi , sunan ibni maja etj etj.

Ju ma se pari nuk i lexoni librat e juaj e dilni shitni mend .

Ka edhe fakte edhe me Kuran por ju e mendoni se KURANI eshte prone e juaj dhe aty duhet te shkruaj vetem çka keni qejf dhe deshire ju

----------


## Explorer

Nje pyetje 
Une e di se shkruhet Beteja e Q*e*rbelase e joe e Q*o*rbelase.
A ka dikush per konfirmim ????

----------


## Fakir

> Nje pyetje 
> Une e di se shkruhet Beteja e Q*e*rbelase e joe e Q*o*rbelase.
> A ka dikush per konfirmim ????


Origjinal eshte Qarbala (Karbala) kurse shqip Kerbela. E si shqiptar qe jem e kem qef mi ndryshu shkronjat nganjiher thirret edhe Qerbela.

----------


## Tafil Gerbolli

> Sa per agjerimin ne muajin Muharem ka shume haditha e kam thene edhe nje here.
> Eshte nje problem tek disa perpilues te haditheve per disa çeshtje kur eshte ne pyetje familja e Muhamedit a.s . Disa perpilues te haditheve kane marre shume pak mesime nga familja (Ehlibejti) dhe perkrahesit e tyre dhe shume gjera i kane perzier.
> Shumica e haditheve jane kompiluar ne kohen e sunduesve emewit dhe abasid te cilet kane qene armiqt kryesor te Ehlibejtit.
> 
> Per agjerimin ne muajin muharrem jane 40 apo 50 hadithe tek librat e buhariut dhe muslimit , ne keto hadithe ka kunderthenie ndermjet tyre dhe nuk kuptohen mire.
> Nje hadith thote se eshte agjeruar vetem dita e 10 e muajit muherem dita e ashures nje tjeter hadith thote dita e nente apo  dita e 11.
> Nje tjeter hadith thote se muslimanet e kane pas te obliguar te agjerohet ne muajin muharrem por mbasi ka ardhe shpallja per agjerimin e ramazanit eshte lene me dhe eshte bere agjerimi ne kete muaj jo obligim por i preferuar.
> Nje tjeter hadith thote se ende pa i ardh shpallja Muhamedit a.s banoret e mekes e kishin tradite te agjeronin ashuren edhe Muhamedi agjeronte.
> 
> ...


Gjithcka eshte e qarte ne hadithe....nuk e marr vesh cfare nuk kupton ti ....
Ashurja agjerohet sepse eshte dita kur Allahu i Plotfuqishem shpetoi Musain dhe Beni Izrailet nga Faraoni ...Ndersa agjerimi i dites 9 ose 11 eshte nga Suneti ...ndersa Muhamedi alejhi salatu ue selam muajin qe agjeronte me shume dite ka qen muaji Muharrem (nuk lejohet te agjerohet i gjithe muaji)....Gjithsesi nje pergjigje per ate tjetrin qe tha me lart qe ne Muslimant (jo shia) nuk marrim shembull te Ehlu Bejti ....nuk e di nga e nxjerri ket por Allahu ne Kuranin Famelart ka then 'Shembullin e Muhamedit e keni shembullin me te larte' . Si shembuj fillimisht kemi profetet sepse jane njerezit me te zgjedhur nga Zoti pastaj si shembull kemi brezin me te zgjedhur nga Zoti  qe jane Shoket(shoqeruesit,sahabet) e Pejgamberit tone te dashur s.a.w.s. Persa i perket Ehlu Bejtit sigurisht qe duhen ndjekur por hiperbolizimi i dashurise ndaj tyre qe ka quar deri ne adhurim nga ana shiaveqe  nuk lejohet ....edhe i Madhi Zot ka then ne Kuran' mos i kaloni kufijte '  edhe ne e duan Muhamedin a.s. qe eshte vula e profecise por kurre nuk e kemi adhuruar ate apo te lutemi te varri tij sic ka then Ebu Beker esSidik kur vdiq Muhamedi a.s.  tha kush e 'adhuroi' Muhamedin ta dije se ai vdiq kush e adhuron Allahun ta dije se ai eshte I Gjalli i Perjetshmi qe nuk vdes kurre .

----------


## Ciarli

Dita e Ashuras dhe Ramazani jane farz per besimdrejtet, por besimi i Allahut nuk eshte i vertete apo menhexhi i tij nuk eshte plotesisht ideal! Besimi i engjejve apo intermitent fasting aeosht rruga e besimdrejteve apo agjerimi perdite per rreth 20 ore pangrene dhe me pas 2 vakte te plota  dhe te fuqishme! largimi nga materja eshte primare po edhe nga pushteti, nje dreq bote qe Allahu e vlereson shume!

----------

